# Finally brought it home!



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Although not in time to participate in the monthly contest, i finally got my P99 home. and i couldn't be happier!
i looked at the manufacture letters... they are KH so my thoughts are... it's kinda old... but it works great!
here are the pics:


































*edited* for typos


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! Another P99 fan added to the ranks! :smt1099 

Between the P99 fans and the Texas members, we'll take over soon


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice, congratulations.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol and some good pictures. Now besure to let us know how it shoots for you. Good luck with it.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

WOW! That's a great pistol you have there. Congrats!


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

It shoots great... flawlessly, since her manufacture date is '97 the trigger's as smooth as silk...

i fired around 100 rounds of WWB through it this past saturday and it didn't FTF or FTE not once...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now ya needa get some mags that have more than 10 rounds 

Walther makes 15 round mags, and S&W makes 16 round mags. I have some of both


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Shipwreck is right, you should pick up some hi-cap magazines. However, stay away from those extended capacity magazines; I bought a 20rd. mag for mine and the stupid thing has feed problems on almost every round.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been pondering that... i know promag had some 30 rounders...
but i read the customer reviews on the mag and most of them weren't too pleased... one stated and i quote 

"It's better to have 2 15s that fired reliably than 1 30 that doesn't"

but i'm still curious as to why they malfunction... and if slightly tweaking it will help... 

either way, i will eventually be aquiring some 15s... 10s just seem to go too quick... and reloading a mag every time i empty one is kind of cumbersome... I only have 1 right now...

thanks for all your comments guys!


----------

